# Nano LEDs



## hotweldfire (5 Jun 2011)

Anyone tried either of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370247728181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....67442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5066wt_1039

Suspiciously good value.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2011)

Think Luis (ghostsword) has tried them and if I remember correctly some LEDs started failing, guess he will confirm that.

Saw these the other day: http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=111653 wonder if they could be addpated for tank use!!


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
I've got a 1.7W LED Dynamax light set up. It looks very dim, but the plants have carried on growing. I used it for a photosynthesis class (to open the stomata on _Commelina communis_) and it worked for this, so it definitely produces some PAR. At the moment there is quite a lot of ambient light to the tank it is on, so it will be interesting to see if it is any good long term. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Think Luis (ghostsword) has tried them and if I remember correctly some LEDs started failing, guess he will confirm that.
> 
> Saw these the other day: http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=111653 wonder if they could be addpated for tank use!!



Yep, 50% failure in under a year. 

If you want LED's then get e27 replacement leds, or similar.


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Jun 2011)

Eek, thanks Luis. I'll stay clear of that one. Nothing wrong with my current 11w fitting except it's not LED and not all that pretty.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jun 2011)

Hi, please note that the one I had was early versions so this one may have a better lifespan. One came with the tank and the other I bought from Singapore , both have 50% dead LEDs, the front ones. 


.


----------



## Eboeagles (10 Jun 2011)

posted this on the other nano light thread this morning:


http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... 91d5db1162


I'm waiting patiently for it! Didn't turn up today  Monday hopefully!


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jun 2011)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> posted this on the other nano light thread this morning:
> 
> 
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... 91d5db1162
> ...



the light looks good, I wonder how much it will cost!


.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 Jun 2011)

Just under $70 with the shipping so not so cheap! £43 in real money - but if I'd bought more stuff I could have saved the shipping - which was $30... and I very nearly did buy more


----------



## ghostsword (11 Jun 2011)

If the quality is good and the light decent then the money is not that bad. Looks good and very minimalist. 


.


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2011)

What about the voltage difference between the us and here?


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2011)

That looks like a very cool light if it works



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What about the voltage difference between the us and here?


Specs say "Input Power: AC120V-240V" so "in theory" the PSU should be autoswitching and then puts out 12V to the unit.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 Jun 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> That looks like a very cool light if it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we'll see early next week! I'll post some pics as soon as its here and report back. I'm hoping its a simple process of using a converter plug...


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Jun 2011)

Are they adjustable, i.e. dimmable? Very tempted by the 30cm but worry that it'll be excessive light for my 30cm cube. 

They do some really interesting moss as well, but don't know if they'll ship those internationally.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 Jun 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Are they adjustable, i.e. dimmable? Very tempted by the 30cm but worry that it'll be excessive light for my 30cm cube.
> 
> They do some really interesting moss as well, but don't know if they'll ship those internationally.



I don't think so on the dimming... I emailed them and they were very helpful which convinced me to take the plunge! So mail and ask I can't see them not shipping it as long as its something that isn't licensed over here.

They're shipping me the light unit. The guys name is Steven Lo - aquaforestaquarium@yahoo.com


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Jun 2011)

Thanks mate, will do. Only thing is I have no idea how to judge the brightness (or PAR I guess) of LEDs. Wattage is misleading isn't it? Aren't they much lower watts than t5/t8s?


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Jun 2011)

So my Archaea LED 17 cm light arrived during the week! 

Initial thoughts were that it was too small, but I loved the look and it looks well made. On attaching to the tank I think it actually looks fine and around the right size + the 30cm may have looked odd with the overhang.


















It's all about the light that it gives off though!! And I had to reorder my converter step down plug as I missed the email saying it was out of stock! So I reordered Thursday and am still waiting  Expected delivery is now Monday...


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jun 2011)

Very interesting light, I wonder what sort of light output would it have.

Do they sell it on the uk yet?


.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2011)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> So my Archaea LED 17 cm light arrived during the week!
> Initial thoughts were that it was too small, but I loved the look and it looks well made.


Very nice looking light, you could always get another one or two if you think its not enough light


----------



## Eboeagles (22 Jun 2011)

So here is what the output looks like on my camera:









It looks like enough light to me, but I'm obviously I'm no expert! Not sure how you do the maths from the info I have - its all very confusing to me...

Not selling them in the UK yet, but I like the look of nearly all the lights they have - different to what you can get over here and the guys who make them look like they also have the license to all the ADA stuff for the US, the shop looks like an equivalent to TGM so can't be bad... not that I've been to either!!


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2011)

Visible brightness isn't what matters, it's PAR that does, something can be visibly "bright" but have a very low level of Par which is the important factor for plant growth.


----------



## Eboeagles (23 Jun 2011)

I know but I'm struggling with how I measure the PAR without a meter!?

Just found this:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... hting.html

which on initial look is too complicated for my little brain, but I'm going to read it tonight rather than reading now when I should be working...


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2011)

You don't, that's why LED's aren't more popular I reckon, they're such an unknown quantity people are reluctant to splash the cash on something that might not be so good.


----------



## twg (24 Jun 2011)

What about this one guys?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Aquarium-Ligh ... 2501wt_907

I'm on the lookout for something cheap and cheerful for my nano.

Don't suppose anyones had any experience with this?


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Jul 2011)

Or this one:

http://www.plantedtanks.co.uk/nanolux-titanium-3w-4242-p.asp

Not cheap and not as attractive as the archaea but is adjustable (height and brightness).

Still tempted by the archaea though. Waiting for AFA to get back to me on plant shipping.


----------

